# Is satin or semi-gloss more common for a stairway



## Jmayspaint

Satin is used a lot of times rather than semi because its more forgiving all around. It doesn't show defects in the wood, or goofs in application as bad.
I would say satin is more common in general.


----------



## chrisn

I guess it depends on where you are. Around here, semi is used 95% of the time.


----------



## user1007

Not sure either a satin or semi gloss "enamel" is the best choice for stair treads as the paint really isn't built to take the foot traffic. It might be alright for other parts of the staircase like rails, spindles and risers (although same conceren in away). I guess that said, semi-gloss is used most. 

I liked using matching or contrasting color floor paint on the treads (and maybe the risers too). Ben Moore's is the line I know best and the oil-based is urethane reinforced and fairly glossy. The waterbased product is epoxy reinforced and more of a satin. 

Of course if you are putting anti-skid carpet pads or a runner down the stairs, I guess an enamel would work. I think I would still be inclined to go with something reinforced though.


----------



## hkeiner

The finish I mentioned my first post is a urethane and not a paint. The specs say it can be used for floor so I assumed it is OK for treads too. Sorry that my earlier post was unclear.


----------



## user1007

Sorry about that. So we are talking a satin or gloss urethane. Some recommend laying down a coat or two of gloss for durability with the final coat satin if you want a softer look. I am not sure whether it makes a difference or not.

Your other choice is oil-based or water-based and it will depend somewhat on what will go over the gel stain---if you are intent on using that sort of product. Reinforced polycrylics are nice because they are clear. Oil-based urethanes can yellow and in fact will darken you stain a bit more the polycrylics so factor that in.

I would not use a gel stain if this is new wood. I would seal/condition the oak, then do a final sanding and apply coats of a quality liquid stain to build up just the color you want. Then apply your top coats.


----------



## cdaniels

I sometimes put on a couple coats of gloss and topcoat with satin.Gives the finish a deeper look on some woods it is a cool finish.


----------

